# Suche Photoeffekt: Photo soll am Rand immer weniger Pixel haben ..



## made2win (27. April 2002)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Photo eingescannt. Nun möchte ich, daß das Photo am Rand herum immer weniger Pixel hat. Ich weiß nicht wie dieser Effekt heißt bzw. wie man diesen erstellt.

Am Rand soll so ca. innerhalb von 5mm die Pixel von voll auf null verlaufen ...

Wie mache ich soetwas?

Danke

made


----------



## Amr0d (27. April 2002)

*wie meinst du das*

meinst du das das bild ausläuft und im nichts verschwindet indem es immer pixeliger wird


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. April 2002)

Meinst Du vielleicht 'ne VIGNETTE?

Siehe Beispiel ( wenn, ist einfach, tut folgt, wenns das sein soll )


----------



## Mythos007 (27. April 2002)

Chellaz zusammen, chellaz made2win,

*hehe* - extra ein Tutorial dafür zu schreiben wäre glaube ich
ein wenig zu viel Aufwand 

nimm einfach die "Vignetten-Aktion" die standardmäßig bei
Photoshop dabei ist - ruck zuck biste dann damit fertig ...

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## made2win (27. April 2002)

*kann Eure angehängten Bilder nicht sehen*

Hallo,
leider kann ich Eure angehängten Bilder nicht sehen (rotes X).
Ja ich meine das das Bild im nichts verschwindet ...

Danke

made


----------



## made2win (27. April 2002)

*sorry mein Internet war mal wieder verdammt langsam ...*

Ja, genau so was meine ich.
Hübsche Frau ...

mfg

made2win


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. April 2002)

Also, das geht entweder über die mit PS mitgelieferte Aktion 
(s. Mhytos007 - der solls erklären, weiß zwar wies geht, will ihm aber da nicht "reinfuschen")

ODER

· Bild deiner Wahl öffnen
· Auswahl erstellen ( Form die das Bild nacher haben soll, z.B. 
  Ellipse hochkant )
· nun (Menü) Auswahl - Weiche Auswahlkante (oder [Alt]+[STRG]+D)
· dort empfehle ichen Wert von 16 Pixel (Dialogfenster Anhang)
· nun während die Auswahl noch besteht das ganze in die 
  Zwischenablage kopieren ([STRG]+C)
· neue Datei: ([STRG]+N) !!!!Werte belassen!!!!
· Inhalt aus Zwischenablage einfügen ([STRG]+V)

Korrektur (hinzugefügt)

· neue Ebene erstellen und mit gewünschter Farbe füllen und unter die
  Vignettenebenen stellen

Voila!

Mit Aktion gehts etwas schneller:

Auswahl erstellen, Aktion starten, Wert angeben!

[OFFTOPIC]

Meinste die Frau in Mythos007 Thread oder in meinem? Bei mir ist es die Sängerin Alizee...

[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## made2win (28. April 2002)

*jetzt sehe ich wieder die angehängten Bilder nicht ...*

Hallo,

jetzt sehe ich wieder irgendwie die angehängten Bilder (Frauen) nicht ... Wie gibt's das? Die Evolution sehe ich z.B. schon ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. April 2002)

Also, ich sehe die Bilder *vermute sie sind also da -smile*

Vielleicht mal Browsercache leeren, sonst Seite aktualisieren...

..müsste alles funzen, habe auf 2 PCs und einem Mac getestet 

DSL (PC)
ISDN (2ter PC)
36,6 KBaud Modem (Mac)


----------



## kartoon (30. April 2002)

ich sehe die bilder bei tuts.de immer nur wenn ich mich einlogge ....

das geht mir voll aufn sack ....

und wenn ich die bild url kopiere und einfüge soll ich mich auch einloggen ... scheint nur eingeloggt möglich zu sein ..... hmmmm

war aber früher nicht oder ?


zum effekt : wo zur hölle wir der pixelig ??? der fadet doch einfach weich raus ...


----------



## Chaoskrieger (30. April 2002)

äähm... kartoon?
Sag mal willst du hier im Forum anderen helfen oder nur ein niedriges Niveau demonstrieren?

a) ist das Thema schon gegessen
b) hast DU das Thema verfehlt und nicht ALLE anderen....

Da würd ich mich nicht über so ne Bewertung wundern, wie du sie hast....

Sorry an alle, die ich jetzt spam-mäßig mit diem Offtopic belästigt hab, aber dass das hier gesagt wurde liegt denke ich mal in aller Interesse.

Greez
Chaos  -=  =-


----------



## tonfarben (30. April 2002)

Bild öffnen
ebene (original) duplizieren
neue ebene erstellen
in diese neue einen schwarz-weiß Farbverlauf
danach duplizieren
duplikat (farbverlauf) mit strg+i invertieren
mosaikeffekt auf Duplikat des Bildes/orig.Motiv anwenden
farbverlaufebene drüber und neg.multiplizieren und beide verbinden mit strg+e
den invertFarbverlauf über die Mosaikebene und beide verbinden (strg+e)
die Mosaikverlaufebene über die verlaufMotivebene und multiplizieren, fertig

also auf mosaik kommt negmul der verlauf von s nach w und auf original der verlauf von w nach s. dann mosaik mul mit orig+verlauf, alles klar!?!

Verwendete Abkürzel:<ul>
s für schwarz
w für weiß
neg für negativ
mul für multiplizieren</ul> :]


----------



## kartoon (1. Mai 2002)

hey was soll der misst denn bitte ??? das war ne total ernst gemeinte frage und keine beleidigung oder sowas !!!

mich hier so anzuscheissen nur weil ich der meinung war das er was anderes meinte ?? du spinnst ja wohl ...


für mich ist pixelig wenn die auflösung nach aussen hin abnimmt bzw die pixel immer größer werden ...

wo bitte ist das niedriges niveau ?


/EDIT
oh du scheinst mich bei den bildern missverstanden zu haben ... da war keine ironie drin !!! ich sehe die bilder wirklich immer nur eingeloggt und wart der meinung das das früher nicht so war ....

naja


----------

